# Cinebench R10 Benchmark suite



## shevanel (Sep 19, 2009)

If you'd like to post your results feel free.. click on the button that says Rendering xcpu under CPU benchmark.

Cinebench 10

*Software Description*

_The completely reworked MAXON CINEBENCH R10 is now available for all users, manufacturers and hardware testers who want to test the performance of graphics cards and CPUs for either Macintosh or Windows systems. The new version of MAXON CINEBENCH R10 contains new test scenes especially designed to meet the demands of state-of-the-art hardware. Like its predecessors, MAXON CINEBENCH R10 is also based on MAXON Computer's Hollywood-proven software, CINEMA 4D.

The CPU test, which renders a 3D scene photo-realistically, now applies even more performance-intensive functions such as area light sources, procedural shaders, Ambient Occlusion and multi-level reflections. Especially when used on faster, multi-core CPU systems, MAXON CINEBENCH R10 delivers much more accurate results.

The graphics cards tests have also been thoroughly reworked. The computer running the test must execute a camera flight at maximum speed to determine the performance of the graphics card.

The MAXON CINEBENCH R10 uses a wide range of algorithms and instructions which ensure that the tests performed deliver a very good overview of a system's overall performance capabilities, also with regard to other CPU and graphics card-intensive tasks. MAXON CINEBENCH R10 supports up to 16 CPUs or CPU cores and runs under Windows (2000, XP, Vista in 32-bit or 64-bit) or Mac OS X (with PowerPC and Intel processors).

It's a real-world test suite that assesses your computer's performace capabilities. MAXON CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award winning animation software CINEMA 4D, which is used extensively by studios and production houses worldwide for 3D content creation. MAXON software has been used in blockbuster movies such and Spiderman, Star Wars, The Chronicles of Narnia and many more.

MAXON CINEBENCH runs several tests on your computer to measure the performance of the main processor and the graphics card under real world circumstances. The benchmark application makes use of up to 16 CPUs or CPU cores and is available for Windows (32- and 64-Bit) and Macintosh (PPC- and Intel-based).

The resulting values among different Operating Systems are 100% comparable and therefore very useful with regard to purchasing decision-making. It can also be used as a marketing tool for hardware vendors or simply to compare hardware among colleagues or friends._


----------



## shevanel (Sep 19, 2009)

Top 20

01. Crazybc   24665  00:00:35 i7 920 @ 4.2ghz
02. shevanel  16902  00:00:52 q9550 @ 3.8ghz
03. vrgn86     15990  00:00:55 i7 920 @ 2.6 stock
04. Stanhemi 15845  00:00:55 q9550 @ 3612mhz
05. Shevanel 15317  00:00:57 q9550 @ 3.5ghz
06. Raptori    14518  00:01:00 q6600 @ 3573mhz
07. chuck216 14239 00:01:02 phenom II 940 @ 3.5ghz
08. scope54  14176  00:01:02 q9550 @ 3.33ghz
09. 3dsage    12430  00:01:11 Phenom 9950 @ 3.4ghz
10.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 19, 2009)

be sure to click X-CPU under CPU Benchmark to utilize all cores


----------



## shevanel (Sep 19, 2009)

Q9550 @ 3.5ghz .. rendered in 00:00:57


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 19, 2009)

15845@3612mhz  00:00:55  (3600mhz it my crunching clock try later today at 4000mhz)


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 19, 2009)

I think this is done right


----------



## raptori (Sep 19, 2009)

got 14518 with Q6600@3573 rendered in 00:01:00


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 19, 2009)

Heres one of my old Phenom 9950 B.E @ 3.4GHZ


----------



## scope54 (Sep 19, 2009)

Q9550 @ 3.33Ghz
did it in 1:02


----------



## shevanel (Sep 20, 2009)

no one else?


----------



## chuck216 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's my Phenom II 940 BE @3.5 ghz:


----------



## Vrgn86 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's mine @stock
http://img.techpowerup.org/090920/Capture001319.jpg


----------



## shevanel (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is my run after getting my q9550 to 3.8ghz "stable" (passes tests but wanna see if it hard-locks during games)


----------



## shevanel (Sep 20, 2009)

Vrgn86 said:


> Here's mine @stock
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090920/Capture001319.jpg



thanks for posting, I was JUST getting ready to request someone to post a stock i7 score.

TY

That's insane! It takes a q9550 overclocked by 1000mhz to barely beat a stock i7 920. I want one


----------



## Vrgn86 (Sep 20, 2009)

NP, just a little BORED.


----------



## Binge (Sep 20, 2009)

My cinebench R10 result from 7+ months ago.  I'll do another when my rig is back up and running this week.

stats were Rampage 2 Extreme + 920 C0 @ 4.2Ghz + 3x1 1600Mhz Cas 8


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 20, 2009)

i7 920 DO @4.2GHz.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 20, 2009)

man those i7's are insane, i want one!

too bad i just bought this q9550 a week ago


----------



## Grnfinger (Sep 20, 2009)

Q9650 @ 4.2GHz renederd in 48 seconds Score 18314


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 21, 2009)

24/7 mb


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 21, 2009)

Download link posted in OP didn;t work for me. Here's an alternate source:
http://http.maxon.net/pub/benchmarks/CINEBENCHR10.zip

EDIT:

Here's my 24/7


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2009)

Core i7 860 @ 4.2ghz        35 seconds  24601 is the score


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 21, 2009)

16854@ 3825mhz  00:00:52


----------



## Asylum (Oct 23, 2009)

Heres my score.


----------

